# 2009 310Bhs



## OB09 (Feb 17, 2009)

2009 Outback Sydney Edition. Priced BELOW NADA wholesale value. NADA retail is $39,000. Still Smells New. Has all the options 2 super slides, 2 sleeper sofas, booth dinette, flat screen TV, outside stove, power awning. Has outside access to bathroom. more pics available. No Smokers. No Pets. Hitches included.

35 ft in length. Dry weight 7850 lbs. Pulls Great. Call 678-988-1690 or email.

Email me for pics can't get them on here.


----------

